# peak seeds mixed bag



## godtea (Jan 10, 2008)

has anyone tried the 20 for 40 "mixed B grade " special that peak seeds offers ?
if so do you get a little sample of every thing they have or is it more of a true pot luck sampling?
I ask because when I went to peakseeds I was a kid in a candy store ,so many choices


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 11, 2008)

*Not sure on that one GT. Might wanna send them an email asking whats in the mix. I don't see any reason why they wouldn't reply.  *


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 11, 2008)

yeppers,
   I have to agree with TBG, if you want to get it done , then the best swinging deal is to do it yerself.
  I think that I would try it once, and see what I got for the fun of it.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## godtea (Jan 11, 2008)

You have to throw the dice if you want to win
I'll let you all know what I find out


----------

